# command-shift-4 - can i make it dump somewhere other than the desktop?



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

In my line of work, I must make 20+ screen grabs in any given day, resulting in a desktop that can be littered with picture4.png etc etc.

I have a downloads folder (where Safari dumps all downloads) on my desktop. Can I possibly set a Screen Grabs folder, and change where OSX dumps the grabs?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

defaults write com.apple.screencapture location /Full/Path/To/Folder

Enter this into the terminal.. and change the /Full/Path/To/Folder to the folder that you want it to go to.

hint: While in the terminal, if you drag a folder into the window.. it writes the location.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

.....or you could just hold down the ctrl key while dragging what you want to grab - the grab will be captured to the clipboard and from there you can paste it whereever.

I'm lazy, so I just paste grabs to a blank email until I need them or you could get one of the many available multi-clipboard thingys and have all your grabs in there.

HTH Margaret


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Marvellous! Thanks Vexel


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Cool... Almost makes me want to buy the OSX secrets book!


----------

